# CD blew up in CDRW



## kermit (Aug 11, 2004)

Today the darndest thing happened to me. 

I put a CD into my cdrw and the darn thing literally blew up in the drive into like over 100 pieces.

I know a kid that this happened to last year. Does anyone know why this happened and how I can get my cdrw to work again. B/C it is only 7 months old and rarely used. Its 52x24x52 if you want to know.


----------



## tommy8748 (Aug 11, 2004)

Holy carp I don't think you can recover a blown up cd drive lol.


----------



## Lorand (Aug 12, 2004)

This crap could happen when the cd is of low quality. I think there's 1% chance to get the cd-rw to work again (a friend of mine recovered a dvd drive after a cd-blow-up, but he was damn lucky).
If you use cheaper cds, try to reduce the spinning speed of the drive (nero drivespeed could do it).


----------



## kermit (Aug 13, 2004)

It was a lexmark installation cd for a printer I recently purchased and it was in the cd rom after I installed.

How do you go about making repairs to the drive?


----------



## 4W4K3 (Aug 13, 2004)

kermit said:
			
		

> It was a lexmark installation cd for a printer I recently purchased and it was in the cd rom after I installed.
> 
> How do you go about making repairs to the drive?



If it's new enough return it and just say it stopped working lol. there should be some kind of a warranty.


----------



## Lorand (Aug 13, 2004)

> It was a lexmark installation cd for a printer


LOL, we had a Lexmark laser printer at the office and after printing 150 pages, the printer blew up...  
Since then I don't really trust Lexmark products.


----------



## kermit (Aug 13, 2004)

Lol! Maybe I'm in for that too. 

The burner isn't old but I didn't keep reciept or anything like that and don't know what company it is. I bought it from Office Max.


----------



## Praetor (Aug 13, 2004)

You're probably out of luck for returning it although yu could buy the exact same model from Office Max............


----------



## [tab] (Aug 13, 2004)

Maybe you could try writing to Lexmark and/or the manufacturer of your burner... although it's unlikely they'll help, it can't hurt to try.


----------



## kb1ghc (Aug 13, 2004)

has anyone ever seen that episode of MythBusters?


----------



## Nephilim (Aug 16, 2004)

> has anyone ever seen that episode of MythBusters?



Yes! The gelatin body got just a little shrapnel in it


----------



## ma77y (Feb 17, 2005)

My DVD-Rom blew up on me, I think it was because the CD had a slight crack in the centre circle bit and it was a copy of XP!! After alot of cleaning up little silver bits and pulling the drive apart and together again, its ok now. The tray is a bit wonky, but it works, but no way am i trusting it with a DVD movie or anything that cost me alot of money, so its use is just for installing OS's, copied ones, certainly not proper OS's!


----------



## dave597 (Feb 17, 2005)

has anyone ever seen that episode of MythBusters? No.

But have you ever considered using Nero drive speed if your drive explodes often.


----------



## robina_80 (Feb 17, 2005)

mate i think you had it lol, is it under warrenty if so get new one and dont get poxy cd rw get dvd rw


----------

